# job searching



## Michelle33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have my CPC-A, I'm looking for a job and I have applied for a ridiculous amount of positions with no luck. Does anyone have any advice that might help me in my search?


----------



## jyotirvora (Aug 22, 2011)

I am in the same boat as you are..I am trying to get a volunteer position in one of the local hospitals..we'll see how that goes..The job search is pretty disheartning..All the best for ur job search..


----------



## Michelle33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck to you as well. It's frustrating to have to resort to volunteering. Who can afford to do that for any length of time these days?!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Aug 23, 2011)

*Networking is the key*

I know you may have heard it before but you have to network and market yourself. Your job right now is to get a job. Besides going to local meetings and volunteering you might try temp agencies. If you are getting experience in the workforce you can add that to your resume. Just another way to network and you will get paid.


----------

